
Artifice Online - rozenflakes
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.artifice.online, we are currently open for registrations. :)<p>Artifice Online - Is a blogging platform, created for Content Creators, Journalists, Bloggers, PDF Readers. The Platform was created with the same as Wordpress-like functionalities. Its based foundation has no founders, Everyone can contribute, Likewise. You first create an instance of your community - say www.artifice.online&#x2F;hackernews, The best thing about it is that you can share Pictures, News, Headlines unto the platform just like what a Google or Yahoo website does.<p>Note: The website isn&#x27;t done yet, So there may be lack of expectations, functionalities. And yes, It is still on beta version.
======
gus_massa
I tried to find at least one example of a blog in your site. I went to the
"Dev's blog". It has a nice animation but the black on black title is
difficult to read.

But it has NO content. Not a single post.

If you want to convince someone to use your site instead of
blogspot/wordpress/medium/svtle/whatever you must show at least one example.

~~~
rozenflakes
I'm currently on the focus of adding the Profile, and Avatar Photos for the
meantime. Do check every once in awhile. :)

------
sidcool
Would be great if you could add some context around what is this and why would
it interest HN community.

~~~
rozenflakes
I'll add later. It's actually a Blogging Platform. :)

------
rozenflakes
As Expected, I need to establish my Proof of Concept later. :)

------
rozenflakes
Dummy Account: Username (demo) | Password (demo) ^^

